# Fascinate Roms On Mesmerize



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

ok so a while back i know there was instructions on how to fix fascinate roms so u could run them on the mes by flashing a fascinate radio. i was wondering if someone could point me to this? because im getting really of miui and would like something more light weight like jts latest vanilla build or cyanogenmod 7.1. however i cannot run them on my phone because it came with a gingerbread radio and now cannot have a froyo radio (common problem on the new mesmerizes) so i can flash the eh09 radio and use fascinate roms with some tweaks or if some dev wants to tell me what i have to do to fix the mes roms to work with eh09 i would gladly try. it cant be to hard because miui is aosp and only works with eh09. thanks


----------



## newbie4ever (Aug 4, 2011)

I would like to know how to as well... i have a fascinate and my brother has a mesmerize... it would be nice to be able
to share a few of the awsome fassy roms with his crappy mesmerize


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

Pool party is pretty good and has been ported to the mes


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/6335-cyanogenmod-7-for-the-samsung-mesmerize-v710-9-oct-2011/

CM7.1 stable released for the mez, has a pretty vanilla feel with some nice tweaks.

Unless you're specifically looking for Jt's vanilla, i would go with this


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

hesh.monster said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/6335-cyanogenmod-7-for-the-samsung-mesmerize-v710-9-oct-2011/
> 
> CM7.1 stable released for the mez, has a pretty vanilla feel with some nice tweaks.
> 
> Unless you're specifically looking for Jt's vanilla, i would go with this


They can't use this, that was the point.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

I guess im not understanding what the issue is, your phone having a gingerbread radio does not matter if RADIO is what you are worried about. Radios are independant of Roms and any raido SHOULD work with any rom.

I am not trying to be an tushy, just trying to understand better. Can you not ODIN an older radio on the Mesmerize?

Edit:I like how a** became tushy.....


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

hesh.monster said:


> I guess im not understanding what the issue is, your phone having a gingerbread radio does not matter if RADIO is what you are worried about. Radios are independant of Roms and any raido SHOULD work with any rom. I am not trying to be an tushy, just trying to understand better. Can you not ODIN an older radio on the Mesmerize? Edit:I like how a** became tushy.....


USCC introducted SMS padding similar to VZW with EH09. Currently CM7 does not have that coded in so the EH09 radio doesn't work with CM7. Phone's shipped with EH09 will not read older radios so they can not simply odin an old radio and use CM7.


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

Finally someone gets it. But pool party is pretty sweet. Satisfied me. But I know others still want answers thanks everyone for your contributions


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

tweakymattman said:


> Finally someone gets it. But pool party is pretty sweet. Satisfied me. But I know others still want answers thanks everyone for your contributions


Veteranmina posted a working EH09 CM7.1 in the dev section today.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

akellar said:


> USCC introducted SMS padding similar to VZW with EH09. Currently CM7 does not have that coded in so the EH09 radio doesn't work with CM7. Phone's shipped with EH09 will not read older radios so they can not simply odin an old radio and use CM7.


Thank you for the clarification, now i get it


----------



## snell (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm currently running teamhacksung's ICS build 4 on my samsung mesmerize. I'm using the eh03 radio and it seems to be working fine. Is it okay to use verizon's radio instead of us cellular's (eh09 or ee19)? I can't find any info on this. thanks


----------

